# Which headset fits Look 585?



## phew52 (Aug 1, 2006)

Hello,

I just bought a Look 585, but it didn't come with a complete headset. What appear to be races snap into the top and bottom of the head tube--I have these, they came with the frame. But what else do I need to complete the headset?

Thanks for your help!


----------



## chas (Aug 10, 2006)

I just sent you a PM regarding your question.

*[email protected] Cycle USA*


----------

